# Deleting Lightroom on iPhone



## Skip22037 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:iPhone 6
Desktop Operating System:OS10.12 Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Adobe Lightroom Classic CC

My iPhone storage is so full I can’t take any more pictures. Is deleting the Lightroom app from my phone the best way to free space, or is that NOT a good solution? What would be a better solution? I don’t use the LR camera on my phone. I usually use the stock camera instead.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 29, 2017)

On the iPhone, go to the Settings app - General - iPhone Storage. The iPhone will give you a list of apps and how much storage they take. That will tell you how much storage you'd save if you delete Lightroom Mobile.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

And, if you open the LR app and look at the Preferences>Local Storage tab, it will tell you how much space LR is taking for locally stored copies and cached files. What does that show?


----------



## Skip22037 (Nov 29, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> On the iPhone, go to the Settings app - General - iPhone Storage. The iPhone will give you a list of apps and how much storage they take. That will tell you how much storage you'd save if you delete Lightroom Mobile.


Thanks. I did this.


----------



## Skip22037 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> And, if you open the LR app and look at the Preferences>Local Storage tab, it will tell you how much space LR is taking for locally stored copies and cached files. What does that show?


Hello. I opened the app but can’t find the preferences. I am not new to LR. I’ve used it on my iMac for 6 or 7 years, but I’m a rank amateur with the mobile app. Any help is appreciated. Where do I find the preferences?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

On the main screen where all the albums are listed, tap on the LR icon top left....


----------



## Skip22037 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello Jim. on the main screen, I clicked the LR icon, but still don't see preferences. The only message that showed up is: "syncing is disabled". It tells me to free up at least 162 mb of storage. That is what I am trying to do, but I don't know how to do it? Can you give me any suggestions? Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 30, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> And, if you open the LR app and look at the Preferences>Local Storage tab, it will tell you how much space LR is taking for locally stored copies and cached files. What does that show?



Is this available on the Iphone App ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2017)

Are you tapping on this icon:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> Is this available on the Iphone App ?


Yes, Mark. Tapping on the LR icon as above should then show the Settings menu:


----------



## Skip22037 (Nov 30, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Are you tapping on this icon:
> 
> View attachment 10206


Yes


----------



## Skip22037 (Nov 30, 2017)

Jim, when I open the app on my iPhone it opens to the albums and it says “organize” at the top. When I click on the LR icon in the upper left corner, I get a menu that is not the same as the one you are showing. It has choices like sync only over WiFi, load full resolution, etc. What am I doing wrong?
~Carolyn


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2017)

It sounds as though you're running an older version. Suggest you visit the App Store to download the current version, then it should look like my screenshot.


----------



## Skip22037 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks, Jim. That did it! It says:

Locally stored copies -.17GB
Cached files 2.30 GB
I have already deleted several apps. What should I do next to clear up more space so I can continue to use LR on my iPhone?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 2, 2017)

Could you just clarify that first figure....is that 17gb, or 0.17gb?

Regarding the cached files, you could clear the cache to give you that space back.


----------



## Skip22037 (Dec 4, 2017)

I’m sorry. I gave you the numbers for my iPad. The correct numbers for my iPhone are 

Locally stored copies o.16GB
Cached files 0.03 GB


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2017)

With those numbers, it would seem that Lightroom isn't the cause of the low space issue on the iPhone, even clearing the cache isn't going to free up enough. How much storage (total, not just free) does the iPhone have?


----------



## Skip22037 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello Jim. I’m back and I truly appreciate your help in investigating this problem. My iPhone has a total of 16 GB of storage. 15.1GB are used. The biggest “offenders” are ...

LR 307.5 MB
Photos 325.6 MB
Docs 211.4 MB
Kindle 180.8 MB
There are a lot of junk photos on the iPhone and several books I don’t plan to reread. Should I delete those?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2017)

That's difficult for me to say. Those 4 apps you've listed only add up to 1gb of data, so what's using the other 14gb? Basically your phone is full, so you have to look down the list of all the things using that space, and delete anything that you no longer need or use.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2017)

Apple added a new option in iOS 11, where you can now 'offload' apps that you don't use often. The difference between simply deleting them and 'offloading' them is that the app settings will be retained, and that it's an automatic process. You don't have to decide which apps to offload, the phone will do that for you by looking at your app usage. It looks like this may be just the thing for you, because it seems you have a lot of apps (otherwise your phone can't get so full while the most 'offending' apps don't take that much space).


----------

